# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Profile Picture

## sterne.law@gmail.com

In the interest of transparency I thought I would add a profile picture. I seem to have set the pic with correct sizes as jpeg etc, but still fails to upload. Any suggestions?

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (03-Dec-09)

----------


## twinscythe12332

hmmm, possibly add the image as an attachment to a post here so that someone can verify and get a working image for you

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

> hmmm, possibly add the image as an attachment to a post here so that someone can verify and get a working image for you


Thanks. Seems like a plan.

----------


## twinscythe12332

I was able to apply your picture to my profile, so not sure why it isn't working for you. make sure you're hitting browse and selecting the correct image (assuming that you have an identical image somewhere).

----------


## Dave A

The problem is it's backlit.

Naah - just kidding  :Big Grin: 
Are you getting an error message when you try to upload? If so, post what the message is.

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

I see it is in my profile . Do I need to load the pic as Avatar for it to appear in posts?

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Seems I fixed it! Thanks to all for help.

----------


## Dave A

> I see it is in my profile . Do I need to load the pic as Avatar for it to appear in posts?


That's the trick - glad to see you got to the bottom of it. That avatar vs profile pic can be confusing.

----------

